# Favourite love songs or songs that remind you of someone special



## MindOverMood

Can be from any genre

I'll start with a couple of my fav R&B songs


----------



## shadowmask




----------



## illlaymedown

Most anything by Dashboard Confessional. They make me feel a wide variety of love-related emotions......slightly emo I know :lol My favorite being 'As Lovers Go' and 'Reason to Believe'.


----------



## Samoyed

Bluish is definitely a more straight-ahead love song, but, idk, this one seems a lot more emotional to me. I guess I'm biased because I always prefer Panda's songs anyway.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

Doesnt remind me of anyone from my past... I just think it is a deeply emotional song. I like.






Will always love this song






uhhhhhhh. So good.


----------



## BreakingtheGirl

CRY


----------



## Lumiere

"Fade Into You" - Mazzy Star






That is probably my favourite video on YouTube. Fred Astaire and Rita Hayworth are so beautiful in it, and it fits the song perfectly, I think.


----------



## MindOverMood

Thinking of her..


----------



## JayDontCareEh

This song reminds me of a happy phase from back in high school. Even though it's a sad song.


----------



## pita




----------



## SilentLoner

This song reminds me of people I know who have passed away:


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## gopherinferno

Blue October - Calling You






It's amazing <3


----------



## EagerMinnow84

These songs will always remind me of a fantastic time I had during the first weekend of December, 2001. Senior year retreat in the middle of nowhere Illinois. (they were both played during the retreat).


----------



## shadowmask

I can't believe I forgot about these two

*








*


----------



## SiLLyRaBBiT

I LOVE this song!!:boogie

and





 Truly a beautiful song:mushy
















Also...

Monica- Why I love you so much
Musiq- Dontchange
Charlie Wilson- Without you
Celine Dion- My heart will go on

I could never get sick of these songs! Sorry its so long..:roll


----------



## anonymid

"I'm Your Puppet" - James & Bobby Purify:






"The Whole of the Law" - Yo La Tengo (Only Ones cover):


----------



## magdalena23

*Maná - Labios Compartidos*


----------



## quiet0lady

I realize I'm a total nerd, but this song melts my heart.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

this reminds me of someone who i like a lot.


----------



## dawn1121

I don't know how to post video, but this is a beautiful song, which I had that type of love.


----------



## strawberryjulius

These are songs that remind me of my boyfriend. :b


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## anonymid

KumagoroBeam said:


> this reminds me of someone who i like a lot.


That's a good one! I'm not familiar with the second 6ths album. The first one, though, I associate strongly with someone very close to me. This song especially:


----------



## GnR

November Rain by Guns n' Roses gets me every time. Oh the memories lol.


----------



## pollster

This song always reminds me of my dad. He gave me the moondance album at a particularly down moment in my life.

Couldn't find the original Van version, so here's another Irish man instead.


----------



## MindOverMood

This song is just really hot


----------



## jbjlove

A *lot* of great memories associated with this band. This is just my favorite song.






A lot of memories associated with this one, too.






This song reminds me of.... someone.


----------



## firedancer

*mazzy star - fade into you*, reminds me of college and my 2 best friends

*the descendents - i'm the one*, and even after several years later i always wonder 'what if.....'


----------



## Half_A_Person

Not sure if I'd call it a love song...but it's in French and it's beautiful:


----------



## JayDontCareEh




----------



## gio289

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7h6ohnLOw0

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiW3f2bfJvg

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8qgD3XEaFQ

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um99r6sgspY


----------



## gio289

how do you guys get the vid up there like that? when I click the link button and copy and paste it, it come out as links and not the embedded video. When I copy and paste the embed link to this page, it just comes out as a bunch of numbers and letters


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## MindOverMood

gio289 said:


> how do you guys get the vid up there like that? when I click the link button and copy and paste it, it come out as links and not the embedded video. When I copy and paste the embed link to this page, it just comes out as a bunch of numbers and letters


Just copy what ever is after the v= in the url and use the youtube tags


----------



## creep

I like the Magnetic Fields a lot.


----------



## dullard

I have such vivid and fond memories attached to these songs.

Akron/Family - I'll Be on the Water





Eluvium - Everything to Come





Big Star - My Life is Right





Okay, with My Life is Right, she doesn't remember it coming on which is good because I played it on a jukebox when we were hanging out before the relationship started. When I put it on I just remembered that I really liked the song and didn't give it a second thought but the lyrics... I was horrified and felt that if she noticed the lyrics it would be seen as creepy of me and that it would make me seem obsessed. I knew it wouldn't be a big deal and that she likely wouldn't read the lyrics into my thoughts but... I was super nervous nonetheless. Looking back on it makes me smile and now I can absolutely say that it applies.

Edit: sorry for posting three


----------



## PlayerOffGames




----------



## MindOverMood

This song came out around the same time my aunt died, so it makes me think about her.


----------



## Jnmcda0

GnR said:


> November Rain by Guns n' Roses gets me every time. Oh the memories lol.


When I was in 6th grade, our class did a survey that asked about our favorite books, tv shows, songs, etc. Almost everyone in the class said "November Rain" was their favorite song (this was a few months after Use Your Illusion I came out).

Led Zeppelin - "Thank You" (I'd like to dance to this at my wedding if I ever get married)


----------



## asdlkm

Absolutely great song. The verse is amazing. Kind of thing I'd never admit to listening to in person ;O.






Vibe on this one great.


----------



## cinnamon girl

Here without you by 3 Doors Down


----------



## thewall

actually the entire _Loveless_ album is pure sex.


----------



## dollparts

The calendar hung itself - bright eyes
Day old hate - city and colour
Confessions - city and colour
Tell me what you want - mase ft total
Sweet lady - tyrese
Number one crush - garbage


----------



## anonymid

thewall said:


> actually the entire _Loveless_ album is pure sex.


Definitely is. Reminds me of someone very special. :cry

Damn, I knew it was a bad idea to look at this thread. Might as well add something while I'm here, though:











:rain :cry  :flush :dead


----------



## Revenwyn

Ignore the video:






This was the first song I ever waltzed to, with my childhood love who was torn from me too early... 11 years ago tomorrow... the very day I waltzed with him for the first time...


----------



## xTKsaucex

Dont know why, its simple lyrics but "your the one I'm dreaming of" hits home.


----------



## Ironpain

A Few of these songs always make me think of the woman I love, no one will ever touch my life the way you have, I dedicate these songs to my special lady who I can't imagine my life without.


----------



## Mike Tyson

Some of my favorite love songs are:
I feel you by Schiller,
You're Beautiful by James Blunt,
A thousand years by Sting..!!
http://977music.com/online-radio.html


----------



## Spindrift




----------



## mrbojangles

This one makes me think of someone right now.


----------



## Freebird




----------



## dennyparker

My Favourite Love Song are below:

-With or Without You– U2
-Moon River– Henry Mancini
-Take on Me-a-ha
-Crazy for You– Madonna
-Time After Time– Cyndi Lauper


----------



## MojoCrunch

Since I love or lust for no one I can't say that this is a song that reminds me of someone special. But nonetheless, I feel like this a wonderful "love at first sight song" which I wish would play in the background if this impossible event ever happened for me.


----------



## Ununderstood

Whenever James Blunts "You're Beautiful" was played back in 2006 and 2007 I would think of the crush I had at that time. I don't ever think of her anymore but boy was she beautiful hmmm hmmm.


----------



## layitontheline

This song belongs to my ex and I. We both shared our love for it during talks and the very first time I picked him up at the airport it played on the radio. It was just like ah shiiiiat, this is meant to be.

I have refused to listen to it for over a year now because it just depresses me. But here it goes.


----------



## 01001000 01010100 0101000

This love song reminds me of my ex.


----------



## mewmew

:mushy


----------



## giantkiller

Not really sure they are true love songs, but they remind me of certain people from my past..


----------



## atticusfinch

oh Tennessee, what did you write? I come together in the middle of the night. oh that's an ending that I can't write, 'cause I've got you to let me down


----------



## kesker

9.9/10 

Oh, sorry.
Wrong thread..


----------



## atticusfinch

kesker said:


> 9.9/10
> 
> Oh, sorry.
> Wrong thread..


----------



## Kakaka




----------



## atticusfinch

such true and honest feelings.


----------



## giantkiller




----------



## Nathan Talli

I think a lot of young women would benefit from listening to this song once and awhile. Even if it is an old one and makes me uncool for posting, lol.


----------



## rockyraccoon

Jnmcda0 said:


> When I was in 6th grade, our class did a survey that asked about our favorite books, tv shows, songs, etc. Almost everyone in the class said "November Rain" was their favorite song (this was a few months after Use Your Illusion I came out).
> 
> Led Zeppelin - "Thank You" (I'd like to dance to this at my wedding if I ever get married)


This was the song my brother danced at his wedding:yes


----------



## rockyraccoon

I've never been in love yet always wanted to. But I think these songs would make a person who has experienced love think of someone special.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Spindrift




----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## tutliputli

I just noticed how similar all those videos look.


----------



## Ironpain

This classic Frank Sinatra Song makes me think of that one very special person, I have never loved anyone more deeply and more passionately then I love her, no matter where I am this person is always in my heart. To my one and only I dedicate this song to you. My heart belongs to you.


----------



## Ironpain

Here is another one that always makes me think about her. This strong expresses how I feel toward her.


----------



## tropic

Doesn't make me think of anyone in particular, but I find it so heartbreakingly beautiful.


----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## Spindrift

I'm amazed I forgot this song. Every tender high school moment right there.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

Though I do like this version, I much prefer the Dylan original. It always reminds me of my highschool/university crush. I don't mind that she isn't with me. I don't care who she is with. I just wish her the best and that I hope she knows that someone is thinking about her.

_Perhaps it is the color of the sun cut flat
And coverin' the crossroads I'm standing at
Or maybe it's the weather or something like that
But mama you've been on my mind

I mean no trouble, please don't put me down, don't get upset
I am not pleading or saying I can't forget you
I do not face the floor bowed down and bent but yet
Well mama you've been on my mind

Even though my eyes are hazy and my thoughts they might be narrow
Where you've been don't bother me or bring me down in sorrow
I don't even mind who you'll be waking with tomorrow
But mama, you're just on my mind

I am not askin' you to say words like yes or no
Please understand me, I have no place, I'm callin' you alone
I'm just whispering to myself so I can pretend that I don't know
Mama you're just on my mind, well mama you're just on my mind

When you wake up in the mornin' and baby you look inside your mirror
You know I won't be next to, you know, I won't be near
I'd just be curious to know if you can see yourself as clear
As someone who has had you on his mind

_


----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## RockBottomRiser




----------



## rockyraccoon




----------



## JayDontCareEh

:stu


----------



## lonelychick26

Definitely the most beautiful love song I've ever heard, and PJ Harvey is amazing in general.


----------



## emotional girl

Ok, this is my first time trying to link a video. I hope I'm doing this right. If not, please forgive me. The song is called "Now That I Found You" and it is by Terri Clark. I sang this to my husband at our wedding.


----------



## Coffee Ransacked

Its a slow song, you have to listen to it multiple times to fully appreciate ^.^


----------



## Sadaiyappan

Trey Songs Album - Alone song reminds me of people on my Facebook


----------



## x3 Misaki




----------



## Swaggar

My favourite Love soundtracks are as follow:
I am into you by Jennifer Lopez,
Stereo Love by Edward Maya,
You're Beautiful by James Blunt and I feel you by Schiller....!!
2011 Best Camcorders


----------



## Jessie203

Love song to myself..


----------



## Desi

Big empty by the stone temple pilots. Reminds me of some one I was once so very in love with


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Not exactly a conventional love song, but I believe this counts as one. :lol


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## rockyraccoon

I can't believe nobody has posted this one yet:


----------



## Fantas Eyes

This is the only song I can relate to.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## miminka




----------



## BetaBoy90

Beautiful


----------



## MissElley

This song reminds me of that special someone.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## lissa530

Can't take my eyes off of you - Lauryn Hill


----------



## Squirrelevant

This is very dreamlike.


----------



## LostPancake




----------



## Ohhai




----------



## Northern Lights




----------



## Perkins




----------



## EuphoriaMourning

This is for Mike the guitar guy who I could have been with if I'd tried harder.. lol.. Who sang and played Angel Eyes for me one night to cheer me up.. Who wrote blogs about smoking cigarettes and gambling, and traveling from town to town on gigs.. and actually DID those things.. lol..

Sigh.. I wish I were me right now, but two years ago..


----------



## Squirrelevant

Probably the most relatable love song for me. Reminds me of a better time.
:sigh


----------



## 82ila




----------



## SAgirl




----------



## Syndacus




----------



## calichick

MindOverMood said:


>


this is my absolute favorite song, I've never had a "someone special" but when I listen to it it makes me feel like I've lost someone lol


----------



## Syndacus




----------



## CynicalOptimist

This song reminds me of a guy I had an intense infatuation with for 4+ years to no avail....thank goodness! Because I finally realized what a jerk he was after he strung me along for so long. Here it goes:


----------



## Syndacus

To my current gf...


----------



## luctus

Syndacus said:


> To my current gf...


Ahh I love this song! Good to know there's still people who like Garbage 

Unfortunately, it just reminds me of one particularly painful unrequited love. I still appreciate Shirley Manson's talent here.


----------



## luctus

This song was heart-wrenching enough before someone made_ this_ video with it


----------



## Mr Blues

Most likely posted this before on a similar topic, but the painful memories this song ignites inside me will never subside from the depths of my heart..


----------



## ktbare

"A message" by Coldplay..


----------



## Tugwahquah




----------



## Squirrelevant

[/URL]


----------



## Squirrelevant




----------



## Innamorata




----------



## Squirrelevant

I should probably stop spamming this thread now. D:


----------



## papaSmurf

This is a neat idea for a thread! I can't really think of any songs that fit the criteria though, which is a bit sad I guess.



pointy said:


>


This is a fun song, thanks for posting it!


----------



## immortal80

and some 311 for old times sake:


----------



## cmed

Reminds me of someone from this forum :heart


----------



## strawberryjulius

:um


----------



## rockyraccoon

These songs don't remind me of anybody much like the other songs I have posted in this section because I've always been single. Irregardless, I think these songs fits the bill.






This next song is deeply powerful


----------



## The Enemy Within

Platonic love...


----------



## AceEmoKid

Falling is Like This - Ani DiFranco.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Setting Sail

Not exactly a love song, but "Waitin' for a Superman" by Iron & Wine always reminds me of someone. I think if there ever comes a time when I can listen to that song and not be reminded of her, that'll be the day I no longer care about anything else in the entire world.


----------

